# liverpool victoria



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

i dont know if anyone has got a quote from them at the moment, but they've had a change of policy.

they are more expensive for cars with modifications now, they used to not charge but all has changed 

just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## sobaskyline (May 7, 2003)

Yeah i heard they were cheap..... when i called the other day i was quted £970 plus mods and thats with a 70% disc. not funny


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

just had a quote today and they said as long as no engine internals had been changed, ie to make a change to the cc . its not modded in there eyes.
i told them all my mods and they were not bothered.
i have no no-claims and they quoted me 1374 fully comp and gave me a free year of no claims, told me my garage which is video'd all day and night,24 hr tracker and alarms wood not make no difference.
this was for a 96 gtr v-spec import.
was getting quotes of 2-3k before i phoned lp.
im glad i did  
lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Did you guys try Tett Hamilton ?


----------



## zbloke (Jan 28, 2003)

*Tett Hamilton*

Hi 
I tried Tett Hamilton , they where very helpful , but the best quote they could give me was almost double Liverpool Victoria's , apparantly the way they give quote's is based on experince with high performance vehicles , more experince , lower premium


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

can any of you guys give me the number for liverpool vitoria

cheers 
Aki


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Liverpool Victoria*

Aki

Tel: 01202 758011

Vincenzo


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Cheers mate, 
i was searching on the web and found their main number (0800 608608) but cant seem to get through i was kept on hold for ages.

aki


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

*Liverpool Victoria*

Hi all - I'm new here!

Reading your posts for insurance, I thought I'd give Liverpool Victoria a go. I found the web site, but this what they say before getting a quote...

There are a small number of circumstances where we can not provide a quotation, to save you time, please read through and confirm that you agree with the following:

You are the owner, main user and registered keeper of the vehicle 
You and any other driver are under 80 years of age 
You are resident in the UK 
You or any other drivers of your vehicle have not been banned from driving in the last 5 years for any reason except for a single speeding offence 
Your vehicle is classed as a private car (not a van, Pickup or Minibus) and is registered and normally driven in the UK 
*Your vehicle has been manufactured for the UK market, e.g. it is not a Japanese import 
Your vehicle does not have any performance enhancing modifications*

So I'll keep looking... but if you get different result on the phone, please post


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

hi Folks,
Liverpool Victoria...The best insurance company I have ever had to use in my life.

Excellent service, lowest quote (£868 for 1999 R34 GTR). All mods that do not internally alter the engine (cams, stroker kits etc) make no change to premium for all you stage 1-2 guys with intakes, exhausts, decat, downpipes etc can rest easy.

Cannot recomment them highly enough.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*LV*

I won't go through the detail but I was recommended to use LV by a very nice guy who is a broker that couldn't quote me less than £2K
So I rang them a bit unsure as my R34 is an import, is mildly moddified (stage 1'ish) and I've had a ban in the last 5 years !!!
Its good to hear positive things about them from Jim above cos I'm still a bit numb at the quote of £925 !
Bear in mind I also have a London postcode !!
I ran through it with the guy on the phone 2 more times as I was convinced he'd missed something.
Checked on import............no problem
Checked on ban................not interested !!
Checked on mods..............same as above, as long as cubic capacity not changed or modified inturnal bits, then not bothered
Didn't even want to know about where kept overnight, or if alarm/imobiliser fitted
I questioned their claims record, as I cynically felt that might be the reason for low premiums.......ie they never pay out " I was told that LV have for the last 3 years been consistently in "Which" magazines top slot for motor claims performance survey.
It sounds like Jim is (unfortunately) living proof that this is the case.
I also have questioned this with a contact I have at Lloyds who seemed impressed by the way LV are performing in terms of claims record etc.
I myself am in Financial Services, although not in household or motor insurance, and it must be said that I do quite a bit of business with them. They seem to be very well resourced and are steaming into all the financial sectors and grabbing market share. Ive recently seen them do this in Life and Critical Illness insurance, and also Income protection and Mortgage protection insurance. They are also big into personal loans at very compettitive prices.
so there you have it......all in all a very happy bunny
oh and the LV website is below, but its best to phone them rather than do it online

http://www.liverpoolvictoria.co.uk/customer/protecting/motor/introduction.htm

Regards
wroestar


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

wroestar/jimsgill 
Guys, I've just called them and the quote I'm getting is £1550.00 on a U.K. version of R34!

I live in a london postcode, pretty old, full bonus, no conviction etc.

Is there two Liverpool Victoria companies? 
When I mentioned it was a JAP import they were being very helpful...
Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Rocky
could just be your postcode
When I lived (briefly) in SE whatever, Catford/Lewisham it was definitely noticable in premium cost
Other than that.......dunno
I think theres only one LV
See my link, thats the one I went through
Regards
wroestar:smokin:


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

wroestar - cheers for the reply! 

It must be something to do with the postcode 
I'll have to move that's the only option


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats what I like to see, a man who plans his life round his car
LOL   
Regards
wroestar


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Just called them on this number: 0800 514 514, They wont quote me till i'm 30 on a 33 GTR :-(

The number above (01202 758011), is now wrong, you get a message telling you to dial this number: 0870 6068683. Same response - I have to be 30.

So dont know why I have to be so old to insure it with LV. The thread below is my results with directline:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10825


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

I called LV last night and was told as of MONDAY 9th June they will no longer be insuring JAP imports and this information is available on their web site.

Anyone with current insurance will be kept on.

Just my findings!


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

WOW! That seem's high? How old are you again? And is the car "lightly" or heavily tuned?


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

jimsgill - I'm 35 No mods!

They will not even entertain the R34Vspec! It's a joke!

A *BIG thanks to Alan* : D 

I called: 

A-Plan Insurance
Chapel Court
Thatcham
Berks

RG18 4QL

Tel: 01635 874646 
Fax: 01635 873776 


They gave me great quote! Under £1200.00


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

Sigh....another good company bites the bullet and raises or refuses cover.

Such a shame. I was insured with LV for about £880 for R34 GTR and I'm 31! Oh, 32 now since May.

Ah well, the next cheapest I found at the time were Tesco and Privelage. Bet you've already tried them.

Good luck and just remember. Whatever you get the quote down to, the car is WORTH IT!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am not sure this is correct - having spoken to LV - I managed to get a quote through in the post this week for an R34 GTT - obviously an import. 
I am 30 years old - max no claims, a couple of minor incidents in the last year - £722 protected.
Maybe worth calling them again as they have always denied imports on the quick quote section.


----------

